# Simona Rolandi (Italian sports TV journalist)



## mcol (15 Juni 2012)

*Simona Rolandi - Notti Europee 10->14/06/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

149 MB - 8'08" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (29 Juni 2012)

*Simona Rolandi - Notti Europee 15->22/06/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



138 MB - 7'38" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (29 Juni 2012)

*Simona Rolandi - Notti Europee 23/06/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



54,3 MB - 2'57" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (30 Juni 2012)

*Simona Rolandi - Notti Europee 24->28/06/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

123 MB - 6'49" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (21 Juni 2013)

*Simona Rolandi - Confederations Cup 15+19/06/13*

feat. Giorgia Rossi



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



93,4 MB - 5'09" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------

